# Microsoft family functions keeps popping up at startup



## Nuuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi.

When my computer starts up, this window pops up: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
It says "Confirm your account to continue to use Microsoft family functions". 

It starten when i decided to login on my computer with my ms account. I would like to know how i make it stop popping up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you confirm your account?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have you have created an account using the Microsoft Family account to monitor activity on your families other devices, then you must sign in to monitor, or administer the other devices or it will keep asking. 
https://account.microsoft.com/family/about


----------



## Nuuki (Apr 7, 2015)

I did press confirm, and put in my code, but it keeps popping up.
Im only signed in on my desktop and laptop. Pops up on both, and have signed in both places. There are no other user accounts on the pc´s.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you do not use the function, then perhaps turn it off:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...b4d742/turn-off-family-settings-in-windows-10


----------

